

Oh Shit, My Weekend Project Turned Into an App Store Best New App - tannerc
https://medium.com/@tannerc/oh-shit-my-weekend-project-turned-into-an-app-store-best-new-app-1fddf680778e

======
techjuice
This is excellent work, a great example of creating a solution to solve a need
or want. My only suggestion would be for the addition of an App Preview -
[https://developer.apple.com/app-store/app-
previews/](https://developer.apple.com/app-store/app-previews/) \- to help
users see how the app works live when viewed from the App Store and iTunes.
This might help those that are trying to learn how to use it (Cut down the
mentioned 2 minutes in one of the reviews to a few seconds).

~~~
tannerc
Great feedback, thanks. I think you're right that giving more of a preview of
how the app works can help onboard new users who will find the app itself
helpful.

